
The man who made Bond - kawera
http://www.intelligentlifemagazine.com/culture/the-daily/the-man-who-made-bond
======
ant6n
If anybody else thinks the new Bond has lost both it's fun and ridiculousness
(from pre-Craig movies), but also its hard realism (basically only Casino
Royale), check out Kingsmen, which at least gets the over-the-top fun right.
'Honest' Trailer:
[https://youtu.be/I1CI3e4w9CI](https://youtu.be/I1CI3e4w9CI).

